# The new face of anti semitism



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/ohio-hos...r-her-threat-to-give-jews-wrong-meds-surfaced

Somebody that cute looking can't have done what they say. Right?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

she better be checking the job ads in the obscure areas of the country - the Jewish oversite groups will have her tagged to be career followed - she'll be lucky to be working a rectal thermometer on Eskimos ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is ridiculous! How can anyone be anti-semi? Obviously they've never seen a new, sleek red Kenworth with chrome wheels roll out of the factory.

I'd like to see these naysayers haul their own groceries on their lazy backs just once! Sure, some International Harvester models confuse me as being either brand new or freshly crushed, but overall, semis are the kings of the highway. Anti-semi? Bah!

If people want to be anti something, pick a race and hate them! At least they could fight back. What can a harmless truck do to defend itself, blink its turn-signals?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> This is ridiculous! How can anyone be anti-semi? Obviously they've never seen a new, sleek red Kenworth with chrome wheels roll out of the factory.
> 
> I'd like to see these naysayers haul their own groceries on their lazy backs just once! Sure, some International Harvester models confuse me as being either brand new or freshly crushed, but overall, semis are the kings of the highway. Anti-semi? Bah!
> 
> If people want to be anti something, pick a race and hate them! At least they could fight back. What can a harmless truck do to defend itself, blink its turn-signals?


Don't know the problem you have but either take less meds or more, what ever it takes do something. Pretty lame joke, IMO.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's cold, it's snowing here and after the gym the most strenuous thing I've done is feed the dog.

Of course, there's the other side. About one third of our members will think this was serious.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> It's cold, it's snowing here and after the gym the most strenuous thing I've done is feed the dog.
> 
> Of course, there's the other side. About one third of our members will think this was serious.


Sarcasm doesn't show up very good on the internet, but other things sure do!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> It's cold, it's snowing here and after the gym the most strenuous thing I've done is feed the dog.
> 
> Of course, there's the other side. About one third of our members will think this was serious.


you laugh when a muslim suicide bomber blows up a bunch of Jewish school kids in Israel? >>>> the muslim threat is the muslim threat no matter where and the means they intend to use ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't watch TV, but the news is getting so morbid that I've been shutting off the radio. My view is that the scenario you outlined is probably right. However, it will be followed by the other side drawing blood to get even. I've always joked that a "ballroom dancing forum" is the new hot move for the future. Frankly, I wish it was around now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I don't watch TV, but the news is getting so morbid that I've been shutting off the radio. My view is that the scenario you outlined is probably right. However, it will be followed by the other side drawing blood to get even. I've always joked that a "ballroom dancing forum" is the new hot move for the future. Frankly, I wish it was around now.


In case you're interested.

https://www.dance-forums.com/forums/ballroom-dance.7/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

She looks Arab, and if she is not a Muslim, I will eat my hat. And, her beauty is wasted on her, she is really ugly inside.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> She looks Arab, and if she is not a Muslim, I will eat my hat. And, her beauty is wasted on her, she is really ugly inside.


I think we can safely assume that:


> "I don't mean to sound insensitive but I have a REALLY hard time feeling bad about Holocaust seeing as the people who were in it now kill my people," she wrote in 2012.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It took 6 years to find that? At best what she said was insensitive and at worst evil. Looks to me to be more evil than not. Nothing funny about purposely giving people the wrong medication.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> It took 6 years to find that? At best what she said was insensitive and at worst evil. Looks to me to be more evil than not. Nothing funny about purposely giving people the wrong medication on purpose.


My discouragement about comments like this re-ignite the anger on both sides. You know about the "100 Years War." Well, the Irish fought for almost 400 years. The Roman Empire had more years of war than years of peace. Undoubtedly there were teens who did not know what they were fighting for. We consider "her kind" as part of the enemy, but the people they consider an enemy has probably killed some of her relatives.

Point ends with the fact that people who were loved are now dead, and in that end how did it help anyone?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> My discouragement about comments like this re-ignite the anger on both sides. You know about the "100 Years War." Well, the Irish fought for almost 400 years. The Roman Empire had more years of war than years of peace. Undoubtedly there were teens who did not know what they were fighting for. We consider "her kind" as part of the enemy, but the people they consider an enemy has probably killed some of her relatives.
> 
> Point ends with the fact that people who were loved are now dead, and in that end how did it help anyone?


Yeah, so nobody is to say a thing about a Muslim threatening to give Jews the wrongs meds as speaking about the treachery of Islam and its adherents might reignite - what? Might cause an Arab doctor to give Jews the wrong meds?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And I have no idea how the Irish and the Romans play into this.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> And I have no idea how the Irish and the Romans play into this.


Neither does the OP but he tries to say smart things.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> My discouragement about comments like this re-ignite the anger on both sides. You know about the "100 Years War." Well, the Irish fought for almost 400 years. The Roman Empire had more years of war than years of peace. Undoubtedly there were teens who did not know what they were fighting for. We consider "her kind" as part of the enemy, but the people they consider an enemy has probably killed some of her relatives.
> 
> Point ends with the fact that people who were loved are now dead, and in that end how did it help anyone?


Wrong Tourista. First the killing of folks that have no relationship to those waging what you might call war against her "People" is wrong. Has been for just about forever. As for her people her dad runs a convience store/gas station in Cleveland. Bet she'd be royally PO'd is someone were to post that address and call for a boycott of his business.

Secondly if we don't point out the new threats that are out there one would never suspect such a sweet "innocent" thing of being a wicked evil person.

As for killing her relatives unless it was a drive by in Cleveland it's hard to make that connection


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> My discouragement about comments like this re-ignite the anger on both sides. You know about the "100 Years War." Well, the Irish fought for almost 400 years. The Roman Empire had more years of war than years of peace. Undoubtedly there were teens who did not know what they were fighting for. We consider "her kind" as part of the enemy, but the people they consider an enemy has probably killed some of her relatives.
> 
> Point ends with the fact that people who were loved are now dead, and in that end how did it help anyone?


If one of my employees publicly declares to purposefully harm patients of a particular race, sex, religion or whatever I have no choice in today's legal climate except to fire them. I keep them and something happens their hatred becomes mine and I am legally and financially responsible because I was complicat in thier actions or my actions were in accordance with that attitude. If you want a job in health care where the wrong treatment harms or kills someone you can not do and say such things. Your a real meathead to do it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If one of my employees publicly declares to purposefully harm patients of a particular race, sex, religion or whatever I have no choice in today's legal climate except to fire them. I keep them and something happens their hatred becomes mine and I am legally and financially responsible because I was complicat in thier actions or my actions were in accordance with that attitude. If you want a job in health care where the wrong treatment harms or kills someone you can not do and say such things. Your a real meathead to do it.


Question is how many folks has she already tried to poison?

If I were that Clinic I'd go over every patient she ever saw and review their records (Probably ought to be the state medical board


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> If one of my employees publicly declares to purposefully harm patients of a particular race, sex, religion or whatever I have no choice in today's legal climate except to fire them. I keep them and something happens their hatred becomes mine and I am legally and financially responsible because I was complicat in thier actions or my actions were in accordance with that attitude. If you want a job in health care where the wrong treatment harms or kills someone you can not do and say such things. Your a real meathead to do it.


You forgot to report her to local authorities as a possible terrorist threat and that you fired her and she may be desperate now!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Somebody that cute looking can't have done what they say. Right?


the old saying................beauty is skin deep...nasty goes to the bone


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> If one of my employees publicly declares to purposefully harm patients of a particular race, sex, religion or whatever I have no choice in today's legal climate except to fire them.


That's not exactly where I was headed. If a *singular person* was attempting to harm another by any means I would confront them--with more than a pink slip.

I was speaking globally. For example, after WWI, Germany became the Weimar Republic. In many ways, the "good guys" punished the survivors essentially because they thought the Germans had it coming. But like in any country or municipality, not everyone hated the victors to begin with. It would be like USA Northerners could drive to a Southern state and claim anything, simply because they lost the war. My take is, when the last shot is fired and the opponent acquiesces, the war is over--and the bigger man should help survivors rebuild. Many of them would be women and children.

Now, having said that, I'd go out of my way to stop a jihadist from killing a common, unarmed civilian. Most of us would. But there are two sides to this game. Perhaps the jihadist has embraced his religion and taken up arms because he believes the "good guys" are simply oppressors. One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.

It's always easier to paint the opponent as a cardboard, unfeeling, bloodthirsty killer. It's simpler to kill something if you tell yourself the guy is a soulless barbarian.

In Madison we have a graveyard for the Confederates who died here as the war closed. Camp Randall, where the Badgers play football, was originally a Union training facility. There are many people who want those soldiers dug up and removed. Even our Mayor, Paul Soglin, wanted the larger granite marker used at dedication shunted off to a corner of the graveyard. Being leftists, many citizens wanted the area removed because the rebels were "racists."

The odd thing is that a Union officer dedicated the area. He knew these dead Confederates were just fighting for their cause, and usually died of typhoid far from home. His speech asserted that they were simply brothers in arms, the war was over, and they should find peace in a beautiful section of land. I find that noble.

We do the same, modern Japanese and German citizens do not wear manacles and do slave labor to pay for their "sins." And it's my hope that someday I will live to see the same thing happen to Islamic adherents of our present day. I believe most of these "enemies" are simply fed hate. Many older Russians were told it was the USA who were the conquerors just as I was taught as a little boy that the Soviets was coming to bomb us all.

Are you old enough to remember "duck and cover" drills. I do. And I believe the same thing is happening now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> In case you're interested. https://www.dance-forums.com/forums/ballroom-dance.7/


I'm glad you gave me the link. Nice people, no expensive ammunition to buy, no one hiding in a dirty ditch from looters, Denton only comes there on the weekends. No trolling, BTW. Thanks again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> That's not exactly where I was headed. If a *singular person* was attempting to harm another by any means I would confront them--with more than a pink slip.
> 
> I was speaking globally. For example, after WWI, Germany became the Weimar Republic. In many ways, the "good guys" punished the survivors essentially because they thought the Germans had it coming. But like in any country or municipality, not everyone hated the victors to begin with. It would be like USA Northerners could drive to a Southern state and claim anything, simply because they lost the war. My take is, when the last shot is fired and the opponent acquiesces, the war is over--and the bigger man should help survivors rebuild. Many of them would be women and children.
> 
> ...


That's a whole lot of writing to not tie it all together.

Islam versus the rest of the world has nothing to do with the American Civil War or WWI. There's no reignition of anything.

"These enemies" are fed hate through the Qur'an and the Hadiths. It is their belief because that is what their "religion" teaches. What you are hoping is that you'll live to see Muslims no longer be Muslims. Only after that can they be deprogrammed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Islam versus the rest of the world has nothing to do with the American Civil War or WWI. There's no reignition of anything.


Well, I'm 95% with you. What I should have done as define sections of those groups as "extremists." I'm sure there were Sons of the Sod who were just as dedicated to shooting Abraham Lincoln as a modern Jihadist is about surrendering his life.

Their religion means nothing to me. I do think a hood is a hood. Same type of guy, different clothes. But if you study history you'll remember that most wars end with both sides in clean clothes, signing a treaty, and then shaking hands. Brigadier General Charles O'Hara surrendered Cornwalllis' sword to Washington. Now Britain is one of our best allies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm 95% with you. What I should have done as define sections of those groups as "extremists." I'm sure there were Sons of the Sod who were just as dedicated to shooting Abraham Lincoln as a modern Jihadist is about surrendering his life.
> 
> Their religion means nothing to me. I do think a hood is a hood. Same type of guy, different clothes. But if you study history you'll remember that most wars end with both sides in clean clothes, signing a treaty, and then shaking hands. Brigadier General Charles O'Hara surrendered Cornwalllis' sword to Washington. Now Britain is one of our best allies.


I don't think you are with me at all.

Again, your attempt to compare the Civil War with hundreds and hundreds of years of Jihad against dar al harb is illogical. The two in no way compare. In order for them to compare, we in the South would still want to kill the president of the U.S. There would have to be some written ideology that would be used to compel us to do that. We would have to believe that document is divinely inspired.

Were you to be the hisorian you want us to believe you are, these things would be clear to you. Their religion means nothing to you? That is literally ignorant. You are ignoring the facts so that you can ramble about O'Hara, Cornwallis and the "Sons of Sod."


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Their religion means nothing to you?


No, it doesn't. Do you think the Wehrmacht asked our soldiers their religion before they fired? Of course not.

The enemy is the enemy. It's only in movies where the villain holds a gun and tells the entire plot to the captive hero.

BTW, I'm not an historian. I had an "education" major. But I read a lot, and yes, various authors hold differing opinions.

As to you comment that the modern South would not want to assassinate the president, that is my point. Times and cultures change, but the same game goes on.

Leonidas was the king, but Sparta still had a senate. And the same dirty deals behind closed doors happened to him. Thousands of years have passed, there are no more agoge schools, no more Spartan warriors, but the same politics exists. Pelosi would have fit right in. And Ephialtes sold out his people. Same deal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> No, it doesn't. Do you think the Wehrmacht asked our soldiers their religion before they fired? Of course not.
> 
> The enemy is the enemy. It's only in movies where the villain holds a gun and tells the entire plot to the captive hero.
> 
> ...


We've established that you can recall names from history. Congrats.



> As to you comment that the modern South would not want to assassinate the president, that is my point. Times and cultures change, but the same game goes on.


And, as I made clear, your point is flawed to the point of being illogical. Why? Reread and pay attention, this time. Why you're at it, drop the "their religion means nothing to me" as that is saying "I am a mathametician but division means nothing to me."

*Again, your attempt to compare the Civil War with hundreds and hundreds of years of Jihad against dar al harb is illogical. The two in no way compare. In order for them to compare, we in the South would still want to kill the president of the U.S. There would have to be some written ideology that would be used to compel us to do that. We would have to believe that document is divinely inspired. *



> Do you think the Wehrmacht asked our soldiers their religion before they fired? Of course not.


Again, you are attempting to compare apples and oranges. You know that religious aspect you choose to ignore? Muslims do not. Why? Because they are Muslims.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A short course in the early days of Islam might be in order.

The Arabs of the day had many gods, but Allah, the moon god, was Muhammad's favorite. Muhammad believed the angel Gabriel gave him visions making it clear that Allah was really the only true god. He attempted to share this with the others in Mecca and was run out of town for his troubles.
From Mecca, he went to Medina to build a following. He courted the Jews to join him, but they refused. He even included Jewish patriarchs in his cult in hopes the Jews would then join him. They didn't. Because they didn't hundreds of Jewish men were killed and the women and children were enslaved. This happened around 625 A.D., I think. 

That was a very short course. I don't want to write more than people will bother to read, but that is enough to understand the beginning of the troubles between Muslims and Jews. By the time the Muslim ideology was solidified, all those who reject Islam are infidels, and the Verse of the Sword explains how to deal with them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is not a case of mere words on social media. This is a case of brutal assalts by a mob of "asylum seekers." These weren't even Jews. Just Germans. You know, the indigenous people of the land to be conquered. The people who will learn that Islam isn't the "Religion of Peace" but the "Religion of Submission."

https://www.breitbart.com/europe/20...beaten-in-random-attack-by-asylum-seeker-mob/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The ACLJ has called for her medical license to be revoked, and they filed a formal complaint with the Board Of Medical Examiners.

And the ACLJ is tenacious, and it follows up on things. My guess is, she will lose her license.
http://media.aclj.org/pdf/Ohio-Medical-Board-Letter-1-4-19_Redacted.pdf


----------

